# Photoshop makeup design - I need feedback!



## aeni (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a test this coming Tuesday as apart of a script breakdown and how injuries would progress.  This girl is a former boxer turned airport mechanic who just got back from Hawaii and forgot to wear sunscreen the last day she was there and "has a burn that is starting to peel", cuts her inner forearm on safety glass (no photo to work on yet) while at work, and while running around for the 1st aid officer breaks her nose through the impact of a door swinging in her face.  This makeup is supposed to be the next morning afterwards.

It took me 3 tries and all day just on the nose alone to make it look like it's been broken before, broken again, and reset.  I realize everyone heals differently, so I don't know whether or not to make this more black and blue around the eyes or the nose itself.  I referenced Steve Nash's broken nose from this year and he was still quite yellow/red/brown the 2nd day on court.  Also - I haven't had a sunburn peel 1 day after EVER - so does the peel seem accurate or even the red coloring?  Would someone be that pink 2-3 days after the fact?







I'll be doing her teeth, costume, hair, hands, etc up as well, but the broken nose and sunburn are more important as those are the ones I'll be graded on.

Feedback appreciated.


----------

